# Child Seats, Restraints, LATCH / ISOFIX, top teather straps...



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*baby seat in the EOS*

I finally got a chance to drive an EOS last night. Nice car but I have one question. Is there a way to install a forward facing baby seat in there. No one at the dealer knew how it would work but they said it is possible to install the seat facing rear but thats only good til the child is 1 year old. I have a 20 month old daughter and would like to have her in the car sometimes but according to everyone at that dealership there is no way to install a forward facing child seat. Anybody know if there is a way to do it because if not, thats a deal breaker right there


----------



## grubber (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (asylum)*

I have 2 forward facing car seats in the back and it works great


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (grubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubber* »_I have 2 forward facing car seats in the back and it works great

how did you mount them? I dont see anywhere to mount the tether at the top of the seat. In my A3, it goes over the seat and mounts behind the seat but obviously thats not possible on the EOS


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (asylum)*

They have mounts down low on either side of each rear seat. There should also be some diagrams in the owner's manual on how to install various types of seats.


----------



## brado (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (asylum)*

I have been looking into this since 2004...I still have one child in 5pt carseat. I was looking at Beetle convertible at the time...then I saw the concept C. Nobody could give me an answer. I contacted VW Canada...the person I spoke with stated "as long as you follow manufacturer's suggestion" (I checked the owner's manual for beetle convertible...not much help actually). I have spoken with several OPP officers and some people at the health unit (car seat day). The OPP said "follow manufacturer; my understanding is, if no top achor for tether is available, would probably not be charged. That being said, the LATCH should be used. The people at the health unit felt that if no top anchor, then no toddler travel.
VW is unable to put a top anchor in due to the pop up mechanism.
Alas, I remain uncertain about the safety and legalities of no top tether when travelling with 20-40lb child.
I would suggest contacting the OPP and health unit to see what they say to you (post the reply please).
Our EOS's may have to wait until the 40lb milestone (maybe prices will be more negotiable at that time).


----------



## dqcvdtpda (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (brado)*

The manual is pretty explicit, you may (and I do) install a car seat that is designed to work without the top tether. There are lots of different seats out there like this. My 4 year old son rides in a booster, so no problem, but his 1 1/2 year old sister rides just fine in my car seat that has the two lower tethers.
To me it's very simple, go to the dealership, crack open the manual (don't take the word of ANYBODY, obviously, when it comes to your kids), and then make sure you have the appropriate seat.
There's about 4 pages of legaleese in the manual about appropriate child seats in there, so it has been thought out and engineered appropriately. At least, I'm comfortable enough to put MY most important assets back there.
It seems to me to be as safe a covertible as has been made.
I think you'll be satisfied when you read the manual.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (dqcvdtpda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dqcvdtpda* »_
There's about 4 pages of legaleese in the manual about appropriate child seats in there, so it has been thought out and engineered appropriately. At least, I'm comfortable enough to put MY most important assets back there.
It seems to me to be as safe a covertible as has been made.
I think you'll be satisfied when you read the manual.

Someone pointed out to me that the laws in Canada are different from the ones that you guys face in the states when it comes to baby seats. . Im not sure on this one but I think in Canada it is required that you use a top tether to mount the seat. I remember an incident about 6 months ago when I got pulled over for a routine check, the officer checked to see if the top tether was mounted securely. 
Obviously I want what is best for my child and in no way want to sacrifice her safety. But a few of you have said that you have baby seats in your EOS and Im sure you wouldnt sacrifice the safety of your child either so Im assuming that those of you that do have seats mounted are sure they are safe. However, I want to make sure for both, the childs safety and the law, how mounting the forward facing seat in the car works when it comes to the EOS. I dont want to buy the car and then find out that I cant put a baby seat in the back because of the law. 
I guess in that case, Im should be looking to the canadian Eos owners for the answer to this. 
To be honest, I like the EOS but if because of the local laws I cant have my daughter in the car, then I wont bother. If that was the case, I would rather look towards a 2 seater sports car i.e. a used Z06 as a second car to only drive on my own instead of buying an Eos to replace one of my cars now


_Modified by asylum at 9:28 AM 9-30-2006_


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (asylum)*

I just called VW Canada for the answer to my question. Unfortunately there is no way to mount the forward facing seat in the EOS because it does not have a tether mount and in Canada (or at least here in Ontario) the law states that a forward facing child seat must have the top tether installed. So unfortunately no EOS for me!


----------



## tjweiland (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (asylum)*

Are there LATCH points on the front pasenger seat?
I see that the seat has a weight sensor, so you can put the child seat there if it has LATCH.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't know if this is any help but I ran across the following: The Isofix system anchors portable child seats particularly well. Standard connectors attach the child seat firmly to the vehicle body. The advantage of Isofix is that it is simple and fool-proof to operate and holds the child seat firmly in the vehicle. The Isofix standard anchor points are fitted to the outer rear seats in all Volkswagen models as standard. The Isofix system is fitted to the front passenger seat as standard in some models, and is optional in the Eos convertible coupé. As in all Volkswagen models, the front passenger airbag can be deactivated by using a keyswitch, for example when transporting a rear-facing baby seat (in the Fox the front passenger airbag can be deactivated by Volkswagen dealerships).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (asylum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asylum* »_I should be looking to the Canadian Eos owners for the answer to this. 

I don't have an Eos yet, but I do live in Canada - perhaps I can help you with the child seat question.
The American FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards) and the similar Canadian standards published by Transport Canada both mandate installation of the upper tether fasteners for child seats, *except on convertibles*. The reason for the exception is evident if you look at any of the contemporary convertibles - most of them have some kind of pop-up roll bar feature at the back of the passenger compartment. This would be incompatible with an upper child seat tether, even if the auto manufacturer put the biggest warning label in automotive history on top of the rear passenger seat (_Caution: Do not route child seat tether over headrest - unless you want your infant to become an astronaut!_). All it would take would be one person to screw things up, route the tether over the top of the rear seat headrest, and the results would be disastrous.
The Eos - and other convertibles, such as the Bentley Continental Convertible - come equipped with ISOFIX (referred to as LATCH) child seat attachment points between the rear seat cushion and the rear seat backrest. Generally speaking, child seats that use the ISOFIX / LATCH attachment points do not require upper tethers. So, without having had the benefit of being able to read the instructions in the Eos owner manual, my guess is that Eos drivers would be restricted to using child seats that do not come with (or require the use of) an upper tether device. There are many, many contemporary child seats on the market that do not have upper tethers.
In fact, the whole upper tether business is a Canadian invention - the Americans then picked up on the idea a few years ago. In Europe, no car at all is manufactured with upper child seat tether attach points - the ISOFIX attachments are by far the most common way of connecting car seats.
For more info about ISOFIX / LATCH attachment systems, you can see this thread in the Phaeton forum: LATCH / ISOFIX Child Seat Fixtures and Mounting Hooks .
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_...As in all Volkswagen models, the front passenger airbag can be deactivated by using a keyswitch, for example when transporting a rear-facing baby seat...

Not in North America. The US Government, authors of the FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards), does not trust the public to use a front airbag deactivation switch. For this reason, all new cars sold in North America (including VWs) have a weight-sensing switch built into the front passenger seat to activate and de-activate the passenger airbag.
In the Rest of the World (ROW) markets, you are correct, the cars come with a keyswitch that allows you to turn the front passenger airbag on and off. I can post pictures of this keyswitch, but unfortunately they will be Phaeton pictures, not Eos pictures.
Michael


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
I don't have an Eos yet, but I do live in Canada - perhaps I can help you with the child seat question.
The American FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards) and the similar Canadian standards published by Transport Canada both mandate installation of the upper tether fasteners for child seats, *except on convertibles*. 

so does that mean its not required by law to have the upper tether fastened in a convertible such as the EOS and the Bentley? And how safe is it compared to having the upper tether fastened. I dont want to sacrifice the safety of my daughter just to have an EOS


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (asylum)*

Asylum:
It means exactly what it says: That convertible top vehicles sold in North America are not equipped with a third child seat anchorage (a top tether) because it is not practical from an engineering point of view to fit one.
As for your child - there are, broadly speaking, three types of car seats in this world:
*1)* Those that use two LATCH / ISOFIX connections at the bottom.
*2)* Those that rely on the lap/shoulder belt alone for anchorage.
*3)* Those that require a top tether strap (third anchorage).
Either of the first two choices would be suitable for use in an Eos. The third choice would not be suitable for use in an Eos.
Again, without the benefit of having read the owner manual (I don't own an Eos or a child), I can't give you flawless and fully informed advice about what is or is not legal (or, more to the point, safe) for your child and the jurisdiction that you live in. However, as I pointed out earlier, top tether anchorages (the third anchorage that is typically on the hatshelf) are only provided in North America. This means that countries such as Germany, Sweden, Switzerland - places where the importance of child safety in vehicles is no less of a priority than it is in North America - must have found some way of coping with the challenge of transporting children in vehicles without a third, upper child seat anchorage.
Perhaps have a look at a European website - do a search for child seats using Google, and put the criteria 'site:uk', for example, at the end of the search string - and see what you find. Here is one link to get you started, I am sure this seat would fit in your Eos: Volkswagen Child Seat - 8 months to 4 years old.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (asylum)*

Lastly, concerning the legislation governing use of child seats in the Province of Ontario, you may want to consult these websites:
Province of Ontario - Ministry of Transport - "Choosing a Child Seat"
Province of Ontario - Ministry of Transport - Bill 73, Highway Traffic Statute Law Amendment Act (Child and Youth Safety), 2004
Transport Canada - Safe Travel in Child Seats
You may also want to have a look at this document, United Nations Economic and Social Council - CHILD RESTRAINT ANCHORAGE SYSTEMS – LOWER ANCHORAGES AND TETHERS - COMPARISON BETWEEN NORTH AMERICAN REGULATIONS (FMVSS No. 225/CMVSS 210.1/210.2) AND UNECE REGULATIONS Nos. 14, 16, and 44, particularly at page 6, item 2, which states _"Convertibles and school buses are excluded from the requirements to be equipped with tether anchorages. (Reference FMVSS No. 225, S5(a), CMVSS 210.1, S2(a))."_ This is a world standard, not simply a North American or European standard.
Michael


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (PanEuropean)*

thanks for all the info


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Child Booster seats for the rear*

Anybody find child booster seats that fit well in the back?
I have tried several and all like the "Turbo Booster" seats are too wide...


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Child Booster seats for the rear (xstatic)*

The Cosco Alpha Omega 3in1 seat fin in ours. We only tried it facing forwards. We used the Latch attachemts and like the seat manual states, the seat-back tether is not required in this case. It does extend slightly beyond the middle, so we probably would not be able to put two of these back there.
Our son enjoyed the ride.
Paul


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Child Booster seats for the rear (xstatic)*

The EOS website for Japan actually lists 3 seats as optional accessories. They are:
Bobsy G0 Plus
Bobsy G1 ISOFIX
Bobsy G3 PLUS
Perhaps you can find comperable seats in your area with the same dimensions and shape.


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Child Booster seats for the rear (aflaedge)*

Thanks for the replies, I am looking for belt positioning booster seats for children in the 30-50lb, 5-8year old range.
The 5 point seat I have for our 4 year old works great, it is our 7 year old I am havig trouble with...
The Bobsy G3 PLUS looks like the style I need.


_Modified by xstatic at 10:04 AM 12-1-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Child Booster seats for the rear (xstatic)*

Chris:
I have appended your child seat inquiry onto an existing discussion of child seats, to keep everything in one place.
Michael


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Child seats for the rear --too big?*

I just got my new 2.0T EOS, so far it's fantastic. While most trips that involve our daughter, age 20 months (about 30 pounds), are done in our SUV, I do need a forward facing car seat in my back seat as well. So I picked up a seat similar to what we have in our SUV--a Britax Decathlon. 
However, when I tried to install the seat, I found that the EOS back seats are non-adjustable, and almost completly vertical. Because the child seat has to be at a slight angle, the base of the car seat is so far forward that about half of it hangs off the front of the back seat. I'm sure that's not going to work.
I spoke with the child seat installer at my VW dealer, and he said that up to the third of the child seat can hang off the back seat and still be installed properly. I may have to take it and show him in person to be clear that we are on the same page.
Has anyone else installed a forward backing child seat in the Eos back seat and had the same problem? Do some model child seats work better than others (i.e. smaller?). Any help appreciated.
Scottjay99


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Child seats for the rear --too big? (scottjay99)*

In our Cosco Alpha Omega 3in1 it only specifies a reclined angle when in a rear-facing position. It fit forward-facing with little overhang, but would need to have one of it's armrest removed to fit a second beside it.
Paul


----------



## brado (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (asylum)*

Have you reached a decision yet?
I just bought a 1999 cabrio (red/100km/mint) to use while I wait for my 3 yr old to reach 40lb.
Maybe the LASER blue with cornsilk beige will be here by then.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: baby seat in the EOS (brado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brado* »_Have you reached a decision yet?
I just bought a 1999 cabrio (red/100km/mint) to use while I wait for my 3 yr old to reach 40lb.
Maybe the LASER blue with cornsilk beige will be here by then.

Ive decided against the EOS for now.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Child seats for the rear --too big? (scottjay99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottjay99* »_Do some model child seats work better than others... 

Hi Scott:
Although any child seat will need to have sufficient space to fit in the vehicle, a child seat that uses the ISOFIX (also known as LATCH) attachement mechanism will provide you with greater assurance that the seat is properly fastened to the frame of the vehicle. Here is a link to a discussion (with photos) of ISOFIX / LATCH child seats in other VW products, for example, Golfs and Phaetons: LATCH / ISOFIX Child Seat Fixtures and Mounting Hooks.
Michael


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Child seats for the rear --too big? (PanEuropean)*

Thank for the help. I visited Babies R Us today and had a clerk drag a few demo models out to my Eos in the parking lot (she loved seeing the top go down). The Cosco Alpha/Omega Elite 3 in 1 has a more upright angle than the Britax Decathlon and fits much better. It's uses the LATCH system, and the base can be removed (if it's forward facing in the back seat) for an even better fit. 
I'll put it in for real tomorrow, and then take it to the child seat technician at my dealer to make sure it's been done properly. But I'd recommend the Cosco model if you need a child seat for your Eos.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Child seats for the rear --too big? (scottjay99)*

Scott:
There is a picture on the other post I referenced above of a small black plastic guide fixture that can be clipped onto the ISOFIX hook. The purpose of the guide fixture is to make it easier to insert the two prongs on the back of the child seat into the ISOFIX hooks. A secondary (but very significant) benefit of the guide fixture is that it protects the upholstery of the car from getting chewed up or deformed by the two prongs that extend from the back of the child seat.
I used these guide fixtures on my Golf IV, and they worked just great - you can see the photo of the guides installed below. However, the guides didn't fit worth a darn on the Phaeton, which had more substantial amounts of upholstery surrounding the ISOFIX hooks.
You might want to ask the parts technician at your VW dealer if he has a couple of these guide fixtures on hand that you can experiment with on your Eos. Maybe they will fit nicely and make life simpler, or, maybe they won't fit well because of the design of the Eos upholstery. In any case, they are very inexpensive (my dealer gives them out free on request), and it won't hurt to have a look at them.
Michael
*Guide Fixture installed on ISOFIX / LATCH mounting hook (on a Golf IV)*








*Diagram from a Golf IV owner manual explaining how to mount the guide fixture*
_The guide fixture is optional, the child seat will install and hook into place without the guide fixtures._


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Child seats for the rear --too big? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael, I will check with tech and let the forum know the results.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Child seats for the rear --too big? (scottjay99)*

Here is an illustration from the European parts catalog that shows the small funnel-like devices that guide the ISOFIX or LATCH child seats onto the attachment points and also protect the upholstery of the car from abrasion. It is not absolutely necessary to use these - but they are kind of like removable floormats, it's not absolutely necessary to use them either but we all know what happens when you don't use them!








I'm not sure which of the part numbers shown applies in the United States, but these little funnels are really inexpensive (ca. $2 or so), therefore not much is lost if you order the wrong PN.
Michael
*Guides for ISOFIX - LATCH Child Seats*


----------



## scottjay99 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Child seats for the rear --too big? (scottjay99)*

Just to confirm for those looking for a good forward facing child seat for the back seat of an Eos, the Cosco Alpha/Omega Elite 3 in 1 passed the inspection from the VW child seat technician. The seats also are sold under the Eddie Bauer brand, the only difference is the colors.
The LATCH hooks Michael mention and show above also will work in the Eos, according to the tech. The parts depart. was closed when I was there, so I wasn't able to pick test them myself.


----------

